# President Trump...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

He's a politician just like the rest of them. Here is his list of glorious promises! It's all BS.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-76-of-donald-trumps-many-campaign-promises/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Come on Mish. We know you really want to vote for him.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He's too big to fail .....elect him and reap what you sow.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuckB for president.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Just like HOPE and CHANGE...

at least trump is lying about things we care about


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish, did you once have a torrid fling with the Donald and now are acting the part of the scorned woman? Just asking. If he can deliver just on the immigration issue he would be a success as far as I am concerned. Long way to go before he gets the nomination let alone the White House. The republican nominee could be some one else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

neonoah said:


> I just want to see tramp stamps head explode when people don't cater to trash class demands....white or any other color.


Interpreter needed on Aisle 3 please! :icon_smile:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

He can't deliver on most of his promises as he is utterly clueless on constitutional law and the authority and limited power of the Executive branch of Government. Obama, however, knows full well the limited scope of his office and doesn't care. He considers himself a God King handing out edicts (Fatwas?) ad nauseum. Trump is well intended, Obama is a petulant and destructive child. 

I have looked at the issues and what is most important to me. Trump is not my first choice given his track record on those issues. For all intents and purposes though, he will be the nominee of the party that is. I will end up, I'm sure casting a ballot in his direction as the alternative is to vote for the destruction of the representative Republic in favor of European Socialism.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> He can't deliver on most of his promises as he is utterly clueless on constitutional law and the authority and limited power of the Executive branch of Government. Obama, however, knows full well the limited scope of his office and doesn't care. He considers himself a God King handing out edicts (Fatwas?) ad nauseum. Trump is well intended, Obama is a petulant and destructive child.
> 
> I have looked at the issues and what is most important to me. Trump is not my first choice given his track record on those issues. For all intents and purposes though, he will be the nominee of the party that is. I will end up, I'm sure casting a ballot in his direction as the alternative is to vote for the destruction of the representative Republic in favor of European Socialism.


I've said it before and I'll say it again;

CSI-Tech needs to run for office!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

neonoah said:


> That game is going to bite you one day soon.....it's already poison tho.


My goal is to break the code today

First attempt 011:53
tho poison already its...soon day one you bite to going is game That.

Second attempt 011:54...
I give up. :77:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have this recorded on my DVR. Wish I could figure out how to post the video from my TV. It's from the Glenn beck show couple days ago.

Reed is talking to a reporter about who the dumbocrats want to be elected. Reed says he thinks trump is the best choice. He "Reed" is really looking forward to working with trump, continuing their agenda. About this time someone kicks him to get his attention and tells him to knock it off and shut up. It's ole Chucky boy, yep Charles Schumer. He doesn't want Harry to spill the beans about trump but it's to late.

People just don't get it. Ole donald is just a lib in disguise. Campaigning and making the same promises as odramma. Of course all the sheep are falling for the same thing AGAIN. Think about it. He runs as a Republican and changes once elected libs win. He runs as an independent and splits the vote hillabeast wins and so do the libs. It's a great plan to guarantee they at least keep the white house in control. Then put the final knife in our backs and fill the supreme court with their liberal judges. Which will be the end of our country as we know it.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

what happen to the multi lie detector test on people and different days apart so the chance of passing it is zero?
and less time serving on deathroll with no last meal BS of lobster and crap?, and more of a harsh Punishment for Sex Offenders? the real one the rapist / kiddie doodles
he didn't mention none of those in this run like years before
I'm not going to hold my breath even he dose win , which I think he wont some how the B**ch Hillary will win even with the email FBI stuff she will get out of it like bill did


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mish said:


> He's a politician just like the rest of them. Here is his list of glorious promises! It's all BS.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-76-of-donald-trumps-many-campaign-promises/


Washington Post, NY times and CNN and MSNBC are all the same, they are all liberal tree huggers.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> He's a politician just like the rest of them. Here is his list of glorious promises! It's all BS.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-76-of-donald-trumps-many-campaign-promises/


So you really want Bernie as president?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I would cast my vote for a potted house plant if it were nominated to run against the idiotic leftists that are destroying our nation. It would probably run the country better then the last 5 presidents


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Mish,


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

6811 said:


> Washington Post, NY times and CNN and MSNBC are all the same, they are all liberal tree huggers.


Did The Washington Post misquote him on his promises?



Real Old Man said:


> So you really want Bernie as president?


Blah...just because I'm not a Trump fan doesn't mean I'm batshit crazy in the other direction. I'm leaning Rubio.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Mish,


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Thank you Mish,


Lol No, no, thank you!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is only one statement Trump has made I agree with. And that was one he made while he was a democrat. He has taken nothing in the so called campaign serious. He is playing. He makes wild statements just see what the reaction is. God helps if some ass like him is even in the running to be president.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a feeling that if Trump is elected we will simply be trading one tyrant for another. With all the support he's getting I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I have a feeling that if Trump is elected we will simply be trading one tyrant for another. With all the support he's getting I hope I'm wrong.


Please read this over and over. You are right. A man is who he is and Trump is what he has always been.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If he can deliver just on the immigration issue he would be a success as far as I am concerned.


Yes it is about what a candidate can realistically do, and ignoring their stance on things they could never do anyway. On average they accomplish NOTHING. I am pro-life but in this liberal world i never see abortion becomming illegal no matter who wins, why let my vote come down to abortion then? Hell i bet a Republican president won't even defund Planned Parenthood they are all such liars they don't do SH*T!! So, i actually believe Trump will build a wall. If he only did that it equals more than doing nothing. And i believe he'll do a few good things.

...i don't even want Trump i wand Rand, but i don't think he stands a chance. But i will take Trump over Hillary or Bernie



Mish said:


> Blah...just because I'm not a Trump fan doesn't mean I'm batshit crazy in the other direction. I'm leaning Rubio.


Am i the only one who can't stop staring at the size of Rubio's ears?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Please read this over and over. You are right. A man is who he is and Trump is what he has always been.


Here's the problem. The sheeple love him just as much as they loved Obama. I'm scared that our choices next election are going to be the The Ultimate Criminal/The Ultimate Socialist vs the Ultimate Opportunist.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> Did The Washington Post misquote him on his promises?
> 
> Blah...just because I'm not a Trump fan doesn't mean I'm batshit crazy in the other direction. I'm leaning Rubio.


Rubio started out as a Tea Party Darling turned into a RINO no thanks.



I'd_last_a_day said:


> ...i don't even want Trump i wand Rand, but i don't think he stands a chance. But i will take Trump over Hillary or Bernie
> 
> Paul and Cruz the best True Conservatives, but I do not think they can win a General election.
> 
> Am i the only one who can't stop staring at the size of Rubio's ears?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Rubio sweats too much. I can run 5 miles in south Alabama heat and not sweat that much. Sorry I don't trust him .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish, Mish, Mish. Sweet, beautiful little Mish. You listen to these Liberal websites but you don't HEAR them. Let's go over their list, shall we...

I will admit a few of his statements are nonsense and just used to grab attention. But many of these things are very "doable" and things this country really needs. Here's a handful of those.



> 1. Build a wall along the southern border
> 4. Get rid of Common Core
> 6. Get rid of Obamacare
> 8. Rebuild the country's aging infrastructure
> ...


Other things in the article he never "Promised" (so that is a lie by the article writer right there just to fill his page). What he said and is quoted in the article as saying was "*he's open to the idea*" or "*hasn't ruled out*". Those statements are not promises.

You have to remember the liberal MSM and media in general likes to twist words, leave words out of quotes and misrepresent statements to further their agenda.

I'm not saying Trump will win or is the best for the job. Just pointing out a smear article when I see one.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Rubio sweats too much. I can run 5 miles in south Alabama heat and not sweat that much. Sorry I don't trust him .


TRUST?!! lol Do you really trust anyone running for an elected position?! hehe


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Mish said:


> TRUST?!! lol Do you really trust anyone running for an elected position?! hehe


I just found this post as I was pouring a half pint of bourbon ...straight .....into a tall glass...

I'm glad I poured it......

After a couple maybe I'll forget I was even here.....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Trump or no Trump I'd get my info someplace other than the Washington Post. If they wrote its daylight outside, I'd grab a flashlight and go look.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Trump or no Trump I'd get my info someplace other than the Washington Post. If they wrote its daylight outside, I'd grab a flashlight and go look.


This ^^^^^^!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

On my second 12 ounce glass.....Still trying....Sarah Palin Makes me puke.....Not Bourbon no matter how much I drink...I think Donald has wet dreams thinking about working with Sarah ...I think he'd like to hide the "Nuclear Football" with Sarah (GAG)!...50 Shades of Grey...Hell I'd be lucky if I have 3 and a half shades of purple (I'm an old worn out Veteran)....Sorry if I'm talking funny...Sorry Mish....Need....More....Bourbon....Memory ...Cells ...Intact....Pouring a third glass and haven't finished second yet.....It may be a whole fifth night....Holy crap I hate election years....Hoping to nod off....soon...


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Mish, Mish, Mish. Sweet, beautiful little Mish.


"Mishy, Mishy, Oh Mishy...we're looking for you Mish...your ass will be purple before the day is over!!!!"

Movie quote word play, anyone know it??


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

PHQ it I am going run for President, where do I sign up


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> PHQ it I am going run for President, where do I sign up


First vote here...


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

SGT E said:


> First vote here...


If I remember tomorrow...yesterday.....Damn....


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Imagine if an old fat crusty Master chief were in charge, shit would run like a well oiled machine


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

****in Eh......Ban me now....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope to crash soon.....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

4th 12 ounce glass of turkey...Takes a hell of a lot more than that to do me in LOL!.....Love Ya Mish!!!



   !!!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

SGT E said:


> 4th 12 ounce glass of turkey...Takes a hell of a lot more than that to do me in LOL!.....Love Ya Mish!!!
> 
> !!!


Stay tough Sgt.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

SGT E said:


> 4th 12 ounce glass of turkey...Takes a hell of a lot more than that to do me in LOL!.....Love Ya Mish!!!
> 
> !!!


The elixar of champions


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am of the opinion that we are amidst a bevy of lushes. I'm only drinking half a liter of Bacardi.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I'm #1 a light weight, and #2 a cheap ass I'm drinking a 40 of Miller Lite


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How did I miss this party?!! Lol

Washington post or not, the list of things he has said isn't too far off. 

Oh and can anyone give me a news site that isn't bias or have an agenda?! Hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> How did I miss this party?!! Lol
> 
> Washington post or not, the list of things he has said isn't too far off.
> 
> Oh and can anyone give me a news site that isn't bias or have an agenda?! Hehe


_*The Slippy Times*_ has been voted the best news organization for over 50 years! :joyous:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> _*The Slippy Times*_ has been voted the best news organization for over 50 years! :joyous:


You only won because of the hanging chads!! We need a recount!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> He's a politician just like the rest of them. Here is his list of glorious promises! It's all BS.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-76-of-donald-trumps-many-campaign-promises/


I've been following Trump for 25 years and he is a narcissist and media whore. We do not need him in a position of public service.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> How did I miss this party?!! Lol
> 
> Washington post or not, the list of things he has said isn't too far off.
> 
> Oh and can anyone give me a news site that isn't bias or have an agenda?! Hehe


Truth and action

Blacklisted news

Everyone has an agenda


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I've been following Trump for 25 years and he is a narcissist and media whore. We do not need him in a position of public service.


Name one currently in office who is worthy? :miserable:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm amazed that so many are considering Trump to be equal to or worse than Obama.
Obama was raised, from boyhood, to be a communistic tyrant. He experienced the life and upbringing of a sociopath.
He's been open, until his presidency, about his plans for the United States, and his attempt to "correct" what he thinks is wrong with this country.
The word "agenda" was never more apt.
Once he started running for office, he intentionally changed his behavior. He changed his speech. He concealed his past. He locked records away by court order.
He did everything in his power to quell any resistance to his rise by changing what history he could.
And they gave him what he wanted.

However, with Trump, we know the man. Everybody knows the man. We know he's never expressed any lofty goals for "transforming" this country. We know he's never been a radical follower of anti-American ideologues. He hasn't been groomed or trained by puppet masters.
While completely narcissistic, and over-the-top extroverted, he's never attempted to conceal who or what he is.
If he says something, he generally means it with 100% certainty. He has shown an evolution of views, such as his previous stance of being pro-abortion, to having his mind changed to pro-life after a personal event. Most positions he's "flip flopped" on were compared between a Trump of 15+ years ago to the one we see now. I know I've changed my mind over 15 years on many things, so it isn't fair to demand another remain stagnant in their views. If he's offered explanation for his reversal, that's all we can really expect from anyone.

He is NOT my ideal candidate, but no one ever really is.
He isn't my top choice from the current field, but he drastically outshines the likes of anything offered by the sad sacks on the left.
If he accomplishes anything, I fully expect he would re-establish America as the #1 super power on this planet.
No apology tours. No bowing to Russian threats. No coddling with China. No deals with terrorist states seeking nuclear weapons.
He's a business man. He makes money when the economy is doing well. He wants *OUR* economy to exceed all others.
When he says, "Make America great again", I truly believe he wants that result.

How we get there is yet to be seen, but it can't possibly follow a path remotely resembling the last 7 years.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

It is tremendously comforting to know that there are at least a few people in the world that see trump for what he really is; a narcissistic ego maniac who will say anything to anyone to con them into voting for him.



Kauboy said:


> ...with Trump, we know the man. Everybody knows the man. We know he's never expressed any lofty goals for "transforming" this country. We know he's never been a radical follower of anti-American ideologues. He hasn't been groomed or trained by puppet masters.


You are correct. We know the man. 

5 years ago he was a registered Democrat
He was pro choice before he was against it
The Clinton's attended is his most recent wedding
He has contributed to the campaigns of establishment Republicans and Democrats to curry favor and he is proud of that
He has had more extra marital affairs than I can count
3 months ago he said he thought Ted Cruz was a terrific guy. But when Ted started catching up, he said Cruz was, "a nasty guy" that no one likes. IN THE DEBATE he said the only reason he said that was because Ted was catching up to him in the polls. 
He said he thought he could shoot someone and it wouldn't affect his popularity
He went to Liberty University and proclaimed his protestant faith and then proceeded to make it clear to even grade school Christians that the plastic is still on every Bible he has ever owned. 
When Bob Vander Platt endorsed Ted Cruz, he decided to smear the guy with outright lies that were so easy to disprove that a 4th grader with internet access could do it. 
Yuge, terrible, awful, ridiculous, mean, nasty, stupid: these are the words you hear him use when talking about the other candidates and thousands of Americans who work for the government. 
He said he loves veterans, but only the ones that weren't captured. 

And I am sure he meant every word of it all...expressly to get whatever he happens to want at the exact moment he said it.

I can't believe anyone would really believe this guy could be trusted to have his hands on the nuclear button at the exact moment that the senate is debating a war powers measure that would give the president blanket congressional approval to wage war in perpetuity.

The America that Donald Trump would "restore" would be even more unrecognizable to our Founding Fathers than it is today.

So you're mad about Obama failing or whatever. So you're sick of the garbage in D.C.. I get it, I really do. But you have to overcome the urge to stick it to the other side because that is not rational. Politicians never live up to what they say they will do, so it is wise to discount the words and focus on what they've done instead. What someone does is always a better measure of who they are than what they say.

Ted Cruz, just look him up. He is an amazing guy with an incredible story. His consistency has raised the bar for all politicians. He memorized the Constitution at the age of 13. He did more before he was 30 than I could ever want to get done in my entire life. His views and beliefs have not stagnated, he believes in the virtue enshrined in our constitution and his faith and he always has.

If you care at all about the Republic, I think you really have to see Trump for what he is; an entertainer who really isn't a serious person at all.

umm, sorry. I blacked out a little there for a second....sorry


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Can you imagine the grid-lock he will have with Congress and other world leaders within 18 months if he becomes president?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Carp614 said:


> You are correct. We know the man.
> 
> 5 years ago he was a registered Democrat (*So was Reagan*)
> He was pro choice before he was against it (*Correct, and I addressed that. He had a personal friend go through an ordeal, and changed his mind.*)
> ...


Just about all of your reasons are petty and nothing new for ANY candidate ever. A few have no bearing on topic whatsoever. One is an outright lie.
If these are your reasons, you are lacking in reasoning.

Yes, Ted is the better candidate, but you need to take off the blinders.
If Ted loses, will you vote against the Hildebeast or Sandy the Socialist regardless of the nominee?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Can you imagine the grid-lock he will have with Congress and other world leaders within 18 months if he becomes president?


Stop...
You may sway me toward him even more with fantasy talk like that.

Can you imagine the freedoms we would still enjoy if there were a little more gridlock, and a little less greasy palms?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I've been following Trump for 25 years and he is a narcissist and media whore. We do not need him in a position of public service.


The best thing you can hope for with Trump is that he is such a huge narcissist that he must prove to everyone that he can in fact make America economically great again. What is the default? The default is that everyone who runs for president just hops in bed with Wall Street after getting sworn in. IMO at least Tump has a 50% chance of not doing that. It's actually his narcissism that you are rooting for!! You're hoping that his narcisstic need to prove that he did in fact make America great again outweighs the scoundrel in him that might hop in bed with Wall Street. I agree that America constantly makes stupid deals, i also agree that Trump is a shark who is very good at making deals. There are possitives, what incentives would there be for an anti-politically correct narcissistic shark to give billions of Dollars to Iran?? None, in fact an American egomaniac president would do the exact opposite and absolutely refuse to make that deal. There are certain situations where it actually helps to have a cut throat business man as president.

Yes he's a media whore!! True, and it seems that an aweful lot of his hunger for the media revolves around having a platform where he can tell politicians that they are stupid jack asses and they do everything wrong. Luckily the American people feel the same way. Again what is the default? The default is a bunch of tough talk against other politicians...then conform to Wall Street after being elected. I really see a nice 50% chance that Trump will not conform if elected. I'll take a 50% chance because every other 'Electable' candidate is a 0% chance of them not conforming.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Just about all of your reasons are petty and nothing new for ANY candidate ever. A few have no bearing on topic whatsoever. One is an outright lie.
> If these are your reasons, you are lacking in reasoning.
> 
> Yes, Ted is the better candidate, but you need to take off the blinders.
> If Ted loses, will you vote against the Hildebeast or Sandy the Socialist regardless of the nominee?


To me, the quality of a man's character is not petty. Character matters. If a man is willing to screw another man's wife, and then brag about it repeatedly, it says something about his character. Lying about one's faith speaks to a mans character. Engaging in sensationalist hyperbole strictly for the purpose of working the crowd says something about the man's character. And accusing a total stranger [me] of lying in response to a really broad rebuttal of your statement says something about your character too.

And since you called me a liar (by the way, you can go F&%$ yourself) here is an exact quote: "During a conservative forum in Ames, Iowa, Trump said to the crowd [talking about John McCain], "He's not a war hero. He's a war hero. He's a war hero because he was captured. I like people that weren't captured." As a veteran, I take find this statement boorish, inappropriate, simplistic, idiotic, and deeply offensive. it is also exactly the kind of statement I never, ever want to hear from someone who wants to be Commander in Chief.

If you honestly don't belief that a man's personal character matters, I don't think we can have a serious conversation about any of this.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Carp614 said:


> To me, the quality of a man's character is not petty. Character matters. If a man is willing to screw another man's wife, and then brag about it repeatedly, it says something about his character. Lying about one's faith speaks to a mans character. Engaging in sensationalist hyperbole strictly for the purpose of working the crowd says something about the man's character. And accusing a total stranger [me] of lying in response to a really broad rebuttal of your statement says something about your character too.
> 
> And since you called me a liar (by the way, you can go F&%$ yourself) here is an exact quote: "During a conservative forum in Ames, Iowa, Trump said to the crowd [talking about John McCain], "He's not a war hero. He's a war hero. He's a war hero because he was captured. I like people that weren't captured." As a veteran, I take find this statement boorish, inappropriate, simplistic, idiotic, and deeply offensive. it is also exactly the kind of statement I never, ever want to hear from someone who wants to be Commander in Chief.
> 
> If you honestly don't belief that a man's personal character matters, I don't think we can have a serious conversation about any of this.


Wow, you fly off the handle just like Trump.

Let's try for the entire exchange, shall we?
"*He is not a war hero*," Trump told pollster Frank Luntz, who was hosting the session.

"*He is a war hero*," Luntz interjected.

"*He is a war hero because he was captured*," Trump said, cutting him off. "*I like people that weren't captured, OK? I hate to tell you. He is a war hero because he was captured. OK, you can have -- I believe perhaps he is a war hero.*"

He didn't like people calling McCain a "war hero" because they only seem to give that title to people who were capture, and Trump didn't feel that was reason enough to call somebody a hero. His point about liking those that weren't captured wasn't a dig at POWs. It was a praise for those who weren't captured, and were able to continue the fight. He never claimed to "only" like those that weren't captured, as you stated. That's what makes you a liar; injecting words and meaning to support your viewpoint without any proof.

He's rarely been called a wordsmith, and it takes a bit to catch on to his meaning with most things. However, he clarified it later when discussing veterans.
"*People that fought hard and weren't captured and went through a lot, they get no credit. Nobody even talks about them. They're like forgotten. And I think that's a shame, if you want to know the truth*... *People that were not captured that went in and fought, nobody talks about them. Those are heroes also*," he said.

If you're willing to lie to make a point, then your character must be called in to question as well.
With that, and your vulgarity, you may be correct in assuming we can't have a serious conversation.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Stop...
> You may sway me toward him even more with fantasy talk like that.
> 
> Can you imagine the freedoms we would still enjoy if there were a little more gridlock, and a little less greasy palms?


Exactly. A great Congress is one that would spend all day repealing laws, not putting new ones on the books.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Kauboy,

I agree with you on Trump...a good assessment. He wouldn't be my first choice. That would be Ron Paul...but Ron isn't running this time. I'd probably take Rand next as I really don't think the apple falls far from the tree. Rand isn't his dad though, sadly.

Next would be either Cruz or Trump...still a massive improvement over the other side.

Trump really doesn't worry me a bit. A few people around here seem pretty panicked about him. I don't have any issues with his "character" or "integrity". He may be a lot of things...narcissistic, a big ego, brash talking, etc...but he isn't a *criminal*. You're not likely to open the newspaper tomorrow and read about Trump committing some fraud in his business or cheating on his taxes. He has too much integrity and character to do any illegal acts...that's not his style. He isn't likely to have any skeletons in his closet that he can be blackmailed over. It's not likely that he can be intimidated by the dark forces within the government. He doesn't hate the country. I don't see him spending his days as President trying to work around the Constitution.

At the end of the day though...I think everyone is just arguing over which band should play next on the Titanic.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> The best thing you can hope for with Trump is that he is such a huge narcissist that he must prove to everyone that he can in fact make America economically great again.


Yep, that's my thought too.


----------

